# Why is it...



## wargoth (Sep 11, 2007)

Why is it that every tutorial on crankbait making I can find is so vague on the details? Are you guys trying to prevent competition or something  ? I am going nuts trying to gather enough info to dip my toes in, but anything and everything I can find is of the "1. carve your bait, 2. paint it, 3. put on hooks" or the "here are some very specific details about a very specific thing that I do" variety. Very little detailed info in any of them... it is very frustrating.
I'd love to spend some "in shop" time with somebody who knows what they are doing, but failing that does anyone have any GOOD crankbait 101 type tutorials bookmarked?


----------



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

You can search this thread, or "Fired up the Airbrush" and there are good instructions on how to in there. I recall one post that has a step by step with photos on how to make a bait. Just look for it in the old threads.


----------



## wargoth (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah, I have searched here and several other sites with little results. That is why I was asking guys for some specific threads. There are alot of great threads with tips on "how to paint eyes" or "how to use foil tape" and they are excellent articles, but I can't seem to find anything that is a start to finish tutorial of bait making with much detail.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Here is one:
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=63930

There are several others. I would suggest reading the entire tackle making forum. It will probably take you a few hours to read all of the useful information, but it will be time well spent.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

It kind of blows my mind that so many people like yourself want everything handed to them without trying.....I don't mean to be rude but really????

It took me about 5 minutes to find this stuff on line....

http://www.bassfishin.com/article27.htm
http://www.luremaking.com/howto/balsaplug.htm
http://www.tacklemaking.com/default.php?pageID=51
http://www.activeangler.com/articles/how-to/articles/sebastian_perez/crankbait_101.asp
http://www.trails.com/how_2099_make-crankbaits.html

Rod


----------



## wargoth (Sep 11, 2007)

RJbass, I spent 3 days searching links before I posted this, there is no lack of trying here. If you had bothered to actually read my post, you would have seen I stated I couldn't find anything with enough detail, or I find an extrememly detailed step by step of one small part that does me no good because I am trying to find the jumping on point. So hence I asked if people could share some of their bookmarks. So get off your high horse and try actually reading yourself. For supposedly not wanting to be rude, what you posted was nothing except rude.

Additionally, your 5 links there only exemplify what I was referring to. Only 1 of them has any real detail, and even at that it is still pretty sparse.


----------



## ThreeRiversEsox (Mar 27, 2008)

why don't you start making something and when you get to a point where you are confused, take some pictures and ask a question....much more likely to get help here. Most of us on here have started out working on things and coming here for solutions by fellow builders. You have to have the initiative to get it started yourself, people have alot of time and money tied up in this to give out everything they've worked for. You now have all the links and information a good number of us started out with so lets see how you put it to use.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Try tackleunderground.com they are loaded with some great info. I think you might be overcomplicating the art of lure building. I have made a couple and all it is is a hunk of wood carved sanded painted and then I put several layers of epoxy and hand turned it for an even caot.


----------



## Norway pike (Mar 3, 2008)

Post 2 .......


----------



## Norway pike (Mar 3, 2008)

Some of my links:

http://home.mchsi.com/~djaroscak/buildinglure.html#Tools and Materials 

http://pecalista.rulez.org/FaHal2/JapanFaHal.htm

http://www.bassresource.com/fishing/crankbait_making.html and http://www.bassresource.com/fishing/crankbait_making_2.html

http://www.lurebuilding.nl/indexeng.html


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Wargoth: Everyone gave you good responses. You actually don't need anyother source for info except for the tacklemaking froum on OGF. The "fired up the airbrush thread" alone would probably be enough, that thread is amazing. Not to gang up on you with RJ, but your going to have to have a little more initiative if you expect to build a bait with anywhere near the quality of some of the ones on this forum.


----------



## wargoth (Sep 11, 2007)

Hmmm... beginning to think Peple might be right, maybe I am over complicating things. It is just that like I said, the tutorials I was reading elsewhere were all really vague, and the ones here are so very single operation. What I was really hoping for was that one of the local guys might be willing to show me the basics first-hand, but failing that I guess I just need to trash a bunch of wood. LOL


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

I made this as an experiment to test some of the methods posted on OGF. Used some scrap balsa from an RC airplane, cheap white spray paint, brushed on the head and dots. Made the hangers, body joint, and eye from single strand stainless wire. Devcon epoxy. Lip cut from a CD spindle separator disk.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

You've got to be kidding me. Start out by criticizing and then ask to be shown how by someone you don't even know. I'll just bet Vince and John are arguing right now as to who should have the honor of teaching you. Sorry but get a grip.


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

wargoth - All the steps in the process of making crankbaits are covered in this forum. This is where I learned them. It may take several attempts at a lure before you get one that does what you want it to do. You may want to try copying one of your favorite store bought crankbaits as a first attempt. Just dive in and get your feet wet. If you have a specific question just post it. I have never seen a question go unanswered in this forum. Good luck and have fun.

tomb - got to love that jointed wonderbread


----------



## VTBasser (Apr 17, 2008)

It's just like swimming. You have to get wet before you can learn how to swim. Get in the shallow end, splash around a bit, then venture into deeper waters.

Maybe start with a popper. Not as complicated or sensitive as a crank and it will catch fish. Then a spook, crank, glider, swim, ... 

You will have to develop a method that works for you: shaping, sealing, weighting, priming, painting, top coating, rigging, ... Messing up a couple of poppers is a lot less frustrating than messing up one of the harder ones!


----------



## wargoth (Sep 11, 2007)

MadMac said:


> You've got to be kidding me. Start out by criticizing and then ask to be shown how by someone you don't even know. I'll just bet Vince and John are arguing right now as to who should have the honor of teaching you. Sorry but get a grip.


Mac, try reading my posts in the future. I had made a post asking if any of the guys might be interested in trading some labor for a basic demo a few weeks ago, when nobody replied, I started reading more seriously, but just wasn't finding the info I was looking for.

The fact is that while there is a ton of good info here, it is very disjointed, out of order and scattered, not to mention that 95% of it is very detailed info on how to do a very specialised procedure, which while very useful to someone looking for details on that operation, isn't necessarily a great tutorial to help the completely inexperienced to get started. Hence, I simply stated that and asked people to share links they may have bookmarked. 

Criticism? Yes, and criticism is a good thing, it points out our weeknesses. It probably wouldn't be a terrible Idea to condense and sticky some of these posts so we have a fairly comprehensive start to finish tutorial here so future users won't have to wade through 150 post threads where 145 of them are people just saying "cool man" or "looks nice"

And, as far as "asking people I don't know if they might be willing to show me", I don't see what the hell is wrong with that, I run a special effects company, and have on several occasions invited people off of the FX forums I frequent into my studio to show them how something is done and made some damn good friends along the way.


----------



## Minivin5 (Dec 17, 2008)

wargoth said:


> Mac, try reading my posts in the future. I had made a post asking if any of the guys might be interested in trading some labor for a basic demo a few weeks ago, when nobody replied, I started reading more seriously, but just wasn't finding the info I was looking for.
> 
> The fact is that while there is a ton of good info here, it is very disjointed, out of order and scattered, not to mention that 95% of it is very detailed info on how to do a very specialised procedure, which while very useful to someone looking for details on that operation, isn't necessarily a great tutorial to help the completely inexperienced to get started. Hence, I simply stated that and asked people to share links they may have bookmarked.
> 
> ...


Just to put it bluntly, these tutorials on this board and on others are vague for a reason. Its like a famous chef's cook book it will never come out like it tasted at the restaurant. These tutorials are just guidelines for you to follow, set up in a manner for the most asked questions. As said before here in this thread, start your bait, when you can no longer advance take a picture and post your question. Usually someone will help you out. This reminds me of my 3 year old son, always wanting to run before you can walk first. Take your time and log every step you make on a build, think everything out scientifically, building is supposed to be a fun hobby, something to keep your mind challenged.


----------



## ThreeRiversEsox (Mar 27, 2008)

I think one hard thing for a newbie to overcome is the fact that there are a ton of ways to do it, and they're all right, if you get the right results....So what are you waiting for?? Most of us on here have an itch to fish this time of the year and make baits through the colder times, so if you're seeking someone to take time to actually walk you through it you may want to come back during winter. You have to start with an idea though, so what are you thinking about making???


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

*"Why Is It"*- these days when you offer someone a sausage they want a burger, when you offer them a burger they want a steak, when you give them a steak they want to borrow the farm - I'm wondering if you ever worked for 'Granny Mae' where they all wanted something for nothing.
Like you said, "I guess I just need to trash a bunch of wood" - Yes, try it, it's not hard and you might learn something, after all how hard is it to get some sand paper and a bit of balsa and shape it into something, if you don't have enough ability to do this how the hell are you going to paint and finish it - pay someone to do it for you???
Here's another tute, basic stuff from a basic place, no complications here buddy, we just do it our own way, but I doubt it will be simple enough for you. Problem is , you have to join, because bastards like you want everything for nothing.

http://www.lureandmore.com/viewtopic.php?f=111&t=85

I tried to read all of this thread, but after seeing the patience people are showing, and all the that good advice you were getting and you still demand more, I could not help myself.
If this is all too complicated maybe you could ask your mum to show you how to make scones, maybe knit a sweater or something.pete

Oh yeah, here's two vidio's, where he all but holds your hand, but just to complicate things he speaks Finnish (that's a Northern European language) so you will have to watch very closely, that's after you join that site of course.

http://www.lureandmore.com/viewtopic.php?f=69&t=5063


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

This one also has ran it's course.


----------

